# Healthcare in Canada



## andyfv (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
we are moving to Toronto next year from the UK.
Could anyone mention the pro's and con's of Canadian Healthcare.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

andyfv said:


> Hi,
> we are moving to Toronto next year from the UK.
> Could anyone mention the pro's and con's of Canadian Healthcare.
> Thanks
> Andy


In Toronto you will be registered with OHIP (Ontario Hospital Insurance Plan). You will not be allowed to registered until you have been "landed" for three months. You should carry outside insurance for that period.

Pro's Healthcare is covered basically, from taxes.
Covers doctor/specialists visits, hospitalization.


Con's Shortage of GP's. There are walk-in clinics to offset this but you may not 
get an assigned GP for a few years. The clinics work well and you will 
receive equivalent treatment
Does not cover drugs (except when in hospital) and dental care.

Now, many employers provide supplementary health benefits such as drug costs and dental care and other medical procedures. I notice you have a thread about giving birth in Canada. The mother will receive excellent pre/post-natal care.
Our system is not perfect, but then neither is the NHS. As someone who has used OHIP extensively in the past 5 years I can say with honesty that I have been very happy with the care I received and have not paid one penny directly.


----------

